# Spotlight et dictionnaire



## Zolubu (24 Avril 2009)

les recherches spotlight retournent les premiers resultats par une definition via le dictionnaire en anglais inclu dans l'os.

Peut on changer de dictionnaire, par antidote ou wikipedia?

Dans les préférences, je ne trouve aucune option pour ca.


----------



## Le docteur (21 Mai 2009)

Sur Leopard oui on peut. On peut aussi ajouter le Littré.
Sous Tiger, par contre, non.


----------



## fransik (25 Février 2010)

Bonjour, 

comme je viens de le voir (ici pour l'Allemand), il est possible d'ajouter des dictionnaires à l'application _Dictionnaire.app_ mais je n'ai en revanche malheureusement rien trouvé en Français. 

Comme l'indiquait Le docteur il y a déjà bien longtemps, j'ai effectué une recherche pour essayer de trouver ce Littré, sans succès. 
- une version autonome et gratuite est certes disponible, mais _uniquement_ pour Beuarks et Linux, 
- XMLittré semble très intéressant, mais fonctionne _via_ StarDic et _non pas_ via _Dictionnaire.app_ 

Bref, pour ajouter ce dictionnaire ou un autre, il faut encore pouvoir le trouver. 
Rien d'autre que ça sur le site de Apple, est-ce que quelqu'un a une information quand aux dictionnaires disponibles pour _Dictionnaire.app_? 
Merci,


----------



## Le docteur (28 Février 2010)

Le problème, c'est que le blog qui expliquait comment compiler un dictionnaire .xml en dictionary a disparu. Il offrait aussi en téléchargement une version précompilée..

J'espère que celui-là ne disparaîtra pas non plus...

Testé : la méthode marche parfaitement. Je résume 
- Téléchargement de dictUnifier.
- Téléchargement du Littré Stardict ( je suis en train de tester aussi pour l'Académie Française)
L'application dictionnaire est purement et simplement chargée avec le dictionnaire Apple à la fin du processus.

A savoir : elle est installée dans le répertoire Bibliothèque /Dictionaries de notre petite maison : si on veut qu'elle soit dispo pour tous les utilisateurs il suffit de la déplacer dans le répertoire correspondant de la bibiliothèque générale.

EDIT : Le dictionnaire de l'Académie Française ne semble pas fonctionner quant à lui. Mais bon...


----------



## fransik (28 Février 2010)

...bonjour, 
merci beaucoup, dès que possible, je vais aussi tenter le coup.


----------

